# GT3RS makes way for....



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Well, after a long winded, epic saga, Porsche GB agreed to buy back my GT3RS. Basically, within 2 months of owning the car, it was found to have a hole in the crank case. Details aside, it was one ****-up after the other and in the end, we swapped my tired car for a bunch of cash.

What did I learn from this? Well, primarily 90k is an insane amount of money to throw around a race circuit. Wasn't in the least bit comfortable about that. Every man has his aspirations, but mine got the better of me.

So what next? Well, I thought about a 360 but 2 things put me off. 
1) Forecast depreciation (430 is going to kill prices)
2) Stock broker image
So I passed. 
I then ordered and subsequently cancelled a Porsche 911S. Despite the ravings of the media, I didn't think this car would be special enough for me. So what did this leave me with?

Only one choice really:












































































































Thoughts so far?

Wet roads.
ASR light
Beauty
Imposing
GT
Leather

More after I've slept.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Simply stunning Cem :smokin:

Very nice mate


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

Ahhhh... my favourite Ferrari.

Congratulations!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

woah - very nice 550 :smokin:

it's got four round tail lights - thats a step in the right direction  

Just love this picture:










I wish it meant the ferrari could be had for a low price!  I'd be buying one tomorrow if it did


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

You really are a fool, you know  .
Nice to see you've finally got a car with a leather interior.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

I love the 'pimp' interior. :smokin: 

I see you're asking on Ferrarichat about aftermarket wheels, let me know and I'll tell you where you can get a set of chromies or spinners...........  

Guy


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Very nice Cem  Is that gunmetal grey? You'll be buying an R32 next


----------



## MPC-GTR (Aug 30, 2004)

I guess the "free £10 gift Voucher" and "Low prices" pics are tongue in cheek.

This would be my top ferrari choice too, and not red either!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice car. You will be sick of the cost soon enough, realise the error of your ways and own another Japanese motor. Once a Jap lover always a Jap lover.

:smokin:  

Ant.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cem - that is absolutely stunning mate ... congratulations.

Do you fancy putting some miles on it this weekend ? ...... I'm sure my Mrs wouldn't mind me popping out for a while ....


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

You slept the first night? I don't think I could've! I guessed when you've owned the cars you have it must start to wash over you a bit. 

Stunning car, and one of the best colours for it too.

Bad boy, bad boy.. wotcha gonna do.... wotcha gonna do when they come for you.

(sorry, couldn't resist)

I'm surprised you haven't yet mentioned the noise - I would've assumed "the Ferrari noise" would've been one of the most outstanding things about it.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Beaut Cem... you must be excited! so much so, the first bunch of photos are out of focus!!!!!  

truely a lovely car...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Cem. Superb. Love the color! Bad ass car!
     

Please make some movies!!

Please don't put chromies on.

Please fit a full Tubi Style!


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

i think its a bit of a puffs car considering the aray of real 'bad boy' cars that cems had in the past.

each to thier own, rather like the interor tho, very red! did you buy it new or second hand?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

DCD said:


> Please fit a full Tubi Style!


Yes  

Phil


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Very nice Cem, congrats. 
Does this have the Firrino pack or whatever the sports handling pack is called?

Also does this mean we have a new website joining us soon?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

johnnyTightlips said:


> i think its a bit of a puffs car


Please don't talk utter crap  

Puffs drive Mini Coopers and Beetle Cabrio not 550 Maranellos! You should be banned


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Very nice Cem.... congrats..... 

Damn... I'm definitely working in the wrong department


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

johnnyTightlips said:


> i think its a bit of a puffs car considering the aray of real 'bad boy' cars that cems had in the past.
> 
> each to thier own, rather like the interor tho, very red! did you buy it new or second hand?


Skylines are great, but that's a bit of a blinkered attitude.

Even if you haven't got personal experience you have to ask yourself why 3 of the top power Skyline owners jumped ship to Porsches - they can't all be mad (except maybe Guy with his bizarre chrome spinners fetish). 

Funnily enough I had 3 kids come up to me yesterday and say "how much did you pay for that mate? £60k?" and "I'd have that over a Ferrari any day". My guess as an outsider is that these people got something from the Porsches and now Cem with his Fezza that they didn't get with the GTRs. I know what it is, and in time maybe you will too. 

(sorry if that sounds condescending)


----------



## Ghostdog (Oct 30, 2002)

johnnyTightlips said:


> i think its a bit of a puffs car considering the aray of real 'bad boy' cars that cems had in the past.
> 
> each to thier own, rather like the interor tho, very red! did you buy it new or second hand?


A puff's car? Poof is the correct spelling for a start.

How is a 500BHp V12 rear wheel drive ferrari a poof's car? 

Some people really don't have any idea what-so-ever.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Car is, in my honest opinion, a very grown up R34. There are lots of parallels between the two - even the rear looks similar on both.
The handling defies it's 1.8 tonne weight, proving it to be both nimble and reactive. Steering isn't as acute as the GT3RS's, but to be honest, I don't think anything can be.

Oh, and it already has Tubi  Sounds like satan.

Cem

p.s. poof's car? Ferrari V12, 5.5ltr, 480BHP? Pull the other one!


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

So whens the Ferrari BBS open


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Stunning.. enjoy


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Cem,

What made you buy a Supra with GTR rear lights?   
   
Rgds
John

P.S. next Board Meeting, can you pick me up on the way? Thanks! :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Fullonloon (Feb 18, 2002)

I saw it last night. Not being a lover of them, it simply oozed sophistication. A wise choice.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Cem,

Will you be bringing your new toy to Donnington on Sunday?


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Very nice Cem, a lot classier than the Porker, will you still talk to us peasants


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Great car Cem.

But just out of curiosity what problems did you have with the porsche and were they limited to that particular model or do you think the whole range will suffer. 

Don't want to pick up a dud in afew years time


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Has anyone ever told you that you have faaaaaaar too much money?  

:smokin:


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

oi, no need to flame. i didnt mean it in the real sense as 'alot of queer people drive them'.the only car id ever have over a gtr is a tuned porshce i.e techart, apr, ruf. so no, they arent mad lol, not even guy with his spinners. 

wat i meant is, cems had rapid scoobies,evo's, and mad skylines, then a toptally track orientated gt3, now he's going for a car all decked out in red leather interior (wich is very nice) and got a ferrari. that to me is stepping down on the burtality level, dont you all think? maybe he's just gettin old 

anyway, its my opinion anyway, dont care wat you think of it, i hope that my re phrasing of it has helped with my veiws.


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

Great ride dude, but I still wish you'd kept the Skyline


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

johnnyTightlips said:


> not even guy with his spinners.


They're not spinners, they're just chrome-plated standard GT2 wheels. I like them simply for the reason that they cause a reaction (some positive, some negative). Anyway they are coming off this weekend, when the winter wheels go on the car (stock GT2 wheels).

Yeah, I too wish I had as much money as Cem, he's a bit fickle and changes his car like most people change trousers - ha ha!

Guy


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

"Sounds like satan" - Looking forward to hearing this bad boy in the flesh :smokin: 
Very nice car Cem.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Guy said:


> Yeah, I too wish I had as much money as Cem


You're well funny, you are.

Cem


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats on the new set of wheels, Cem. Top choice and awesome colour! Now, where are those vids of the V12 in action? :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Life just doesn`t seem fair. "Says the man who`s still chuffed to bits after 2 years of GTR ownership.

Just stay away from me when im blasting around Poudon on the next Spa trip


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

Superb car!
Ferrari's are always magical in some sort of way.
Great choice! how many miles did it run before you got it?

where are the blow dog plates?


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

what a car. a great color too.

cem, you really do have too much money. fancy donating some to my charity?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Excellent choice Cem! Congratulations!

One question though: Did you ever consider the 575 with the Fiorano pack?

/P


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Mmmmmmmm, boredom is a bad thing Cem and after owning the most finest Nur to grace the roads out of Japan I've come to the concusion your lost mate, sorry. 

For gods sake Cem it's a footballers Ferrari, or a car for people who don't know what makes a real car, but you do.

Anyhow enjoy it you chose it (or your altered ego did)  .

Glen


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

Guy said:


> They're not spinners, they're just chrome-plated standard GT2 wheels. I like them simply for the reason that they cause a reaction (some positive, some negative). Anyway they are coming off this weekend, when the winter wheels go on the car (stock GT2 wheels).
> 
> Yeah, I too wish I had as much money as Cem, he's a bit fickle and changes his car like most people change trousers - ha ha!
> 
> Guy


i hope u change ur trouser more often than that guy!! 

btw, wat top speed did your ruf achieve at brunners?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I am afraid to say that I agree with Tokyo.

But every man who has some wealth MUST own a Ferrari at some point and at present the 55o is as good or bad as any, I have not driven one myself and believe them to be superior to the 456GT which means it will be fine fun, they have some cachet but a large part of it is to do with sheepskin coat clad car salesmen...

They are no mean performer, I have played with the occasional one myself, 480hp/1.8tonnes vs 400hp/1.5tonnes makes them on par with my own car and on the road they seem about equal.

I genuinely believe them not to be worth £60k[?] as the performance can be equalled for a 1/5th the price and in a quieter car too... but they sound so sweet that maybe that noise and the better parts of the cachet are worth the extra £50k.

I know that in a year it will hit the poor [?] owner for about £2k for services alone [averaging 15k miles]

I believe that buying progressively more expensive cars says a lot about you... sadly a large part of it says negative things...

All that said, I am seriously considering buying a DB9 FFS!  [as if not enough negative things are said about me already]

Cem, enjoy for a year, then ditch it, buy something that really conveys your inner self, because this car can't possibly do that, unless I have read you wrong all this time.

Oh, before anyone goes off on one, I will repeat, it is the pick of the Prancing Horse 'knackers yard' at the moment and Cem HAS to own one sometime.

Cem, I'll race you to Cannes in the Summer, a good crack, wanna give it a go?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

The colour is spot on... even the 'Baboons Ahse' shade of interior is cool with me...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Personally I think the colour a little too 'blend into the background'. If I have a nice car I want it to smack people in the chops.  

Nice car tho'!
T


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

> I believe that buying progressively more expensive cars says a lot about you... sadly a large part of it says negative things...


Mycroft, I believe that your posts say a lot a bout you... you talk some old bollox  

Cem, enjoy, wouldn't mind hearing a sound clip of it being driven in anger :smokin:


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

mycroft, db9's are grogeous, the build quality is amazing. I was lucky enough to be in one when they first came out as my best friends dad was one of the first 10 private deliveries, its in that very special db9 blue. ooo spine tingling.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Looking good Cem!!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

jameswrx said:


> Mycroft, I believe that your posts say a lot a bout you... you talk some old bollox
> 
> Cem, enjoy, wouldn't mind hearing a sound clip of it being driven in anger :smokin:


I agree, they do... but that applies to all posts doesn't it.

Stating the bleedin' obvious is reassuring isn't it.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

TOKYO said:


> Mmmmmmmm, boredom is a bad thing Cem and after owning the most finest Nur to grace the roads out of Japan I've come to the concusion your lost mate, sorry.
> 
> For gods sake Cem it's a footballers Ferrari, or a car for people who don't know what makes a real car, but you do.
> 
> ...


Glen,

Don't know how to reply to that mate. I couldn't for the life of me put down a car someone'd just bought.
And to suggest it's a car for people who don't know what makes a real car - well that's just insane. This car has won universal accolades all over and they've not been without just cause. Evo car of the decade. Clarkson thought it was the best car ever. etc. etc. It's a true, pedigree Ferrari. A car with undisputed ability and unrivaled heritage.

I think you need to drive one to appreciate one. 
It's not boredom that drives me - it's excellence.

Cem


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> I am afraid to say that I agree with Tokyo.
> 
> But every man who has some wealth MUST own a Ferrari at some point and at present the 55o is as good or bad as any, I have not driven one myself and believe them to be superior to the 456GT which means it will be fine fun, they have some cachet but a large part of it is to do with sheepskin coat clad car salesmen...
> 
> ...



Mycroft,

I refuse to be dragged into a ridiculous argument about how your Soarer is better than a 550, let alone your perceptions of my inner self. 

I am far from wealthy - I just know what tickles the right areas of my body. Currently, the 550 is doing just the job. To suggest a Ferrari isn't worth the money simply because you feel there are faster cars out there (your soarer?) is proof in itself that you've missed the concept entirely.

Owning a Ferrari is a new experience for me. So far, it's been agreeable, providing me with superb feeling of drama and emotion. It goes deeper than base 0-60 figures and lap times. 

Sorry for the outburst - I'm not prepared for negative feedback right now 

Cem


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

mattb said:


> Great car Cem.
> 
> But just out of curiosity what problems did you have with the porsche and were they limited to that particular model or do you think the whole range will suffer.
> 
> Don't want to pick up a dud in afew years time



Hi Matt,

Well, the Porsche was diagnosed as having a hole in the crank-case. How this happened is beyond me, fact is, it was a couple of months old so it was taken in for warranty work straight away.

I argued that I wanted a new engine, but the warranty stipulated provisions for repair over replacement wherever possible.

So, 1 week became 2. Which became 3, 4 etc. 9 weeks later, I got bored waiting and Porsche GB paid me back the sums owed me by the car. That's the story really. Not dropping any names, but the dealership were incompetent in carrying out the repair. Porsche GB, however, were truly fantastic in their aftersales and customer care. Knowing that the car was a top line model, they really went out to town to make sure I was looked after.

It's why I had a Cayenne S for 3 months.

Cem

p.s. The RS is (was?) a stunningly competent car - just not for me.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Perra said:


> Excellent choice Cem! Congratulations!
> 
> One question though: Did you ever consider the 575 with the Fiorano pack?
> 
> /P


Hi Perra,

As standard, the 550 is a better drive. I drove both and found the 575 had a terrible suspension set up - at least in comparison. It was wallowy, bouncy and just not firm enough for a 1.8 tonne car with 500bhp. I know the FHP has helped solved those problems, but we're looking minimum £120k - big price difference.

Cem


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

skymania said:


> Cem,
> 
> Will you be bringing your new toy to Donnington on Sunday?


?






(ignore this - making up word count )


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Yes mate - I hope to be there.
So anyone can come up to me and complain about the car in person.
I'll happily accept any criticism. Then ban them when I get home.

Cem


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Cool it will be good to meet you 



Blow Dog said:


> I'll happily accept any criticism. Then ban them when I get home.


LOL @ that 

I think your Ferrari is simply awesome - and anyone who says otherwise is either a poof or in most cases down right jealous


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Don't listen to them Cem.
I've only driven one Ferrari in my life so far and that was ony a 308GTS. It still took me two days to get the stupid grin off my face afterwards though, just ask my wife.
I was amazed that the car was actually better than I thought it would be, very easy to drive, very tactile and the noise mmmmmmm. I can only guess what the 550 must be like - you're a lucky guy enjoy


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> I couldn't for the life of me put down a car someone'd just bought.
> And to suggest it's a car for people who don't know what makes a real car - well that's just insane. This car has won universal accolades all over and they've not been without just cause. Evo car of the decade. Clarkson thought it was the best car ever. etc. etc. It's a true, pedigree Ferrari. A car with undisputed ability and unrivaled heritage.
> 
> I think you need to drive one to appreciate one.
> ...


Errrrrrr I'm not actually putting the car down Cem mate, just totally shocked at your choice after seeing you own such performance based machinery that also bear a relation to the racing pedigree the manufacturers put into them. The 550 is just what I have heard this car called by many journalists and motorsport pundits alike as a footballers Ferrari or a soft Ferrari for people who want to own a toned down version of the real thing with a splattering of realism of what the cars were born to be. Thats all Cem, not for one minute am I putting down how or why you spend your hard earned sterling. I can honestly say I'm suprised you took my post the way you did knowing me the way you do.

As you have said I would need to drive one to perhaps appreciate what Ferrari want you to think you are driving but I have absolutely no wish whatsoever to get my ar5e into one as the experience would not come close to my dream Ferrari, the F40. I probably won't ever get to drive a F40 as if I can't afford one then I'm not going to ever relish the memory of a fleeting drive, so wouldn't bother.

With afterthought in fact I'm not suprised at your choice. The RS was perhaps uncompromising after the initial buzz wore off and the Ferrari fits the bill perfectly by wearing the badge of credibility whilst encapulating the owner in front room luxury with the latest in Dolby Digital for those totally must have senses absorbing moments.

And it's a four seater I presume?

Glen


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> It goes deeper than base 0-60 figures and lap times.


What a breath of refreshing fresh air.

Glen


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Bloody hell! 

Its a Ferrari! Who cares!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

end of the day, do as i do and drive your car for yourself, no one else

if he wants a Ferrari then he'll buy a Ferrari.

I think the greatest reflection of his character and judgment, esspecially based upon his previous car history, will be how long he keeps it.

If he's still driving it in a year, then The Urban myths about Ferrari's being "Footballers cars" simply aren't true

my brother did something similar, but he realsied he'd made a mistake

he went from a strada Abarth, then 2 integrales, followed by an Integrale Evo, then he went and bought a 911 Carrera.

he kept it for 6 weeks.

and then bought a Lotus Carlton.

I Hope Cem gets many months/years of plearure from the 550.

mook

p.s. i would have been the first to have said "ghey" (don't like Ferrari's at all) but he seems too experianced to make such a simple error of judgement.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

No disputing its a lovely car though  .

Glen


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

glens and honest bunny


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Cem, I think you may have read me wrong, I don't believe my post was negative at all.

Everyone if they have the opportunity should own a 'Prancer'... I have a soft spot for them myself.

BTW...
No car is better than another, the goal is to find one that 'fits your skin' then it will be the best car for you.

PS... I own other cars, try XKRs...


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> So what next? Well, I thought about a 360 but 2 things put me off.
> "Stock broker image"
> So I passed.


The CHEEK!!!

Hope you enjoy it Cem.

Naz


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

lol - hey that could be a good thing!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Funnily enough, I saw one last night when walking through Hove. It was either Dark Blue or Black. Looked stunning. 

It was in a 30mph area so didn't really get to hear how it sounded ... but it did look very nice.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Very nice Cem!
So what kind of wheels are you looking for? I seem to remember some Ferrari's in Japan running TE37s...


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Beautiful car Cem I have to say, probably the finest looking Ferrari in true GT tradition ever.

My only quib would be a total and utter lack of confidence in the italian engineering. If ever there were a car to spit a heavy and unwelcome component out of its side for no reason - that must be it. So on that note I wish you the best of luck with it and hope it gives you every reason to prove my rather dated concerns wrong. 

It is a thing of beauty for sure though


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

dan0h said:


> utter lack of confidence in the italian engineering


I guess thats the reason we are so crap in F1 I assume


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

dan0h said:


> ...my rather dated concerns wrong.


Hey I did say they were dated concerns, just heard lots of horror stories about diabolical build quality and reliability.

While we're on the subject of concerns, I would be absolutely livid if a GT3RS I owned had holed a block, considering its relatively low power and stress, its an absolute disgrace for a modern engine, and really goes a long way to illustrate that ANY car can go bang at any time, irrespective of its state of tune, it just makes me grin how many people have gone the '9 route to get away from the "unreliability" of a tuned Skyline, and then a lil' old normally aspirated one decides to poop its underwear... Tut tut, I thought german engineering was the best  (Flame jacket on).

But Dino, please don't try telling me there is any link between the F1 and road car operations  I am sure Ferraris are a LOT better than they used to be, just hard to shake the old bad-build image I guess... I love them really for what they are, and hey, if you can afford one, you can afford to use a taxi for 11 out of 12 months of the year


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Cem

Congratulations! :smokin: 

It looks really nice,and the interior colour suits it.

You know that I prefer the GTR to porsches and ferraris, BTW I've been in a 550 yesterday and I have to say that it goes very well, my friend was spinnig it sideways in the wet without a lot of angle but for a lot of meters,hehe.

Only thing I didn't like when spinning, the rear wheel hop as the 350Z or porsche 996, maybe because of too soft bushings or suspensions.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Cem - it is a fantastic car and I am jealous (just not jealous of running costs), but I am afraid I agree with Glen and Mycroft, lost after selling the incredible Nur GTR. It is only a matter of time my friend. May I personally recomend an RX7 2002 Spirit R type A. One of the finest motors to have graced the earth  Either that or get a normal driver and a hardcore R32 for the weekends. 

Mycroft, long time no hear old boy. I know have an LS400 (Toyota Celsior) - it is fantastic, TEMS suspension is so comfortable (but lots of body roll!) Its amazing how much grip it has if you can put up with the ultra light steering and body roll. Absolutely love it, build quality is way superior to that of an equivalent aged Mercedes too!!

Ant.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

dan0h said:


> Beautiful car Cem I have to say, probably the finest looking Ferrari in true GT tradition ever.
> 
> My only quib would be a total and utter lack of confidence in the italian engineering. If ever there were a car to spit a heavy and unwelcome component out of its side for no reason - that must be it. So on that note I wish you the best of luck with it and hope it gives you every reason to prove my rather dated concerns wrong.
> 
> It is a thing of beauty for sure though


Remember Dan, that as an English lout you are probably descended from Romans, to me that makes you as good as Italian!   But you already know that!! Must admit Italian cars dont do a lot for me. Koenigsegg CC-R 806bhp 250mph - now that is impressive.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Remember Ant, that as an RX-7 driver you are descended from something the romans stood in when they came on shore.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

dan0h said:


> Remember Ant, that as an RX-7 driver you are descended from something the romans stood in when they came on shore.


PMSL  I have 3 now mate so does that make me a triple t*rd? 

That red car will be like a different motor when it's tarted up! Already got a full C-west bodykit for it.

Ant.


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

have you ever thought about a lambo? they seem like a car to turn heads and have a great sound to them. never been keen on ferraris, like the f40 and f50.
must be nice to have a choice of cars like you have. the db9`s look an awesome car too. hope you enjoy it for a long time.


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

i've always liked ferrari's, since i was a kid.
I had a spin in a 355 once, and i have to say it's a big experience. The looks, noise, movement, feel, handling, power etc.
And the 550 can be a comfortable cruiser aswell. I can understand you dont want a hardcore car all the time. 

It would have done the same thing!


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Great choice Cem!!
I like the colour scheme also, nice departure from the standard red/black version 
I've driven the 550 once and was gobsmacked by it, it does shrink around u when u drive it.
I cannot believe there are people who asume out of nothing that another car is better without ever driving this one first, where do they think they get the experience to justify this??
And yeah it might be expensive, like a R34 isnt!!
If u want cheap buy a Vauxhall .
I think u made a great choice Cem, and I hope u will enjoy it a long long time .

greets


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

dinges said:


> Great choice Cem!!
> I like the colour scheme also, nice departure from the standard red/black version
> I've driven the 550 once and was gobsmacked by it, it does shrink around u when u drive it.
> I cannot believe there are people who asume out of nothing that another car is better without ever driving this one first, where do they think they get the experience to justify this??
> ...


Aram,

Best comment so far!
Thank you very much! 

Cem


----------



## adamgtr (Jun 25, 2004)

love the choice. they are a beautiful car, and super to drive. a friend of mine has a rosa red one and there a real blast. congrats on the car. it will provide u with alot of fun.


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

Lets sing a song,

Green eyes, babys got green eyes, when the morning comes, .............

or were they blue?

Like the new motor, enjoy!

Calv


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

WTF?
I take it that I will spot Calvin at the national meet as being the one with the hangover and bloodshot eyes after the late night's drinking


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

Hi mate why not go back to a Skyline you know you want one.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> Hi Perra,
> 
> As standard, the 550 is a better drive. I drove both and found the 575 had a terrible suspension set up - at least in comparison. It was wallowy, bouncy and just not firm enough for a 1.8 tonne car with 500bhp. I know the FHP has helped solved those problems, but we're looking minimum £120k - big price difference.
> 
> Cem


Hi Cem,

thanks for the answer. Really interesting to hear since I´ve only read about the 575 with FHP in *evo* and they wrote (as you say) that it really transformed the car. I didn´t know the price difference was so big.

Anyway, enjoy it! Very nice choice even though I´m not too sure about the colour. But every man to his own.   

/Perra


----------



## Incubus (May 23, 2004)

I sometimes think that certain attitudes on here are amazing to behold ... 
a guy buys a Ferrari ... is still in that "I'll just take another peek at it" stage ... and people have the utter disrespect to slag it/him off. Whilst I accept that I can't talk about the car's performance, as I haven't had the privilege of driving a 550 ... one would be a tad surprised if the world's motoring press were all wrong!! 
Sometimes if people haven't got anything positive or helpful to say, perhaps it would be far better just to stay silent.

Hope you enjoy her Blowdog.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Totally agree Incubus, a serious lack of tact and diplomacy imo. Despite me not particularly being a Ferrari lover (apart from the F40 and F50), I stopped off at Maranello in Egham on Saturday as they had a silver 550 parked out front to have a nose. It made me realise that the 550 is one of those cars which is far better in the metal, presence, beautiful lines, a true GT car and that's without even hearing/feeling that V12 in action. I shall eagerly await the promised drive Cem....  Enjoy.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Totally agree, it's a gorgeous roadgoing GT car, with great beauty, presence and performance (how many people here have cars that will do 199mph?).

It's not a drag car or a track car and should not be compared to them.

It won Evo Magazines Performance Car of the Decade for a good reason, as well as winning many other awards.

As for people who criticise someone's new purchase, they're nothing but disrespectful and often jealous idiots. How would anyone here feel if they came on and proudly announced a new GTR purchase to be told by others that it was a load of crap etc......

Guy


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I havent seen ANYONE slagging off the car or Cem for that matter. Some of us just like to think that he is lost visiting other places at the moment but his heart still lies with the Skyline GTR. Still 'we' may be talking utter bo11ocks of course.   

Ant.




Incubus said:


> I sometimes think that certain attitudes on here are amazing to behold ...
> a guy buys a Ferrari ... is still in that "I'll just take another peek at it" stage ... and people have the utter disrespect to slag it/him off. Whilst I accept that I can't talk about the car's performance, as I haven't had the privilege of driving a 550 ... one would be a tad surprised if the world's motoring press were all wrong!!
> Sometimes if people haven't got anything positive or helpful to say, perhaps it would be far better just to stay silent.
> 
> Hope you enjoy her Blowdog.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Anyway, this is NOT a Ferrari OR a Porsche site for that matter, so what would you expect?..... 

Ant.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

AJFleming said:


> I havent seen ANYONE slagging off the car or Cem for that matter.


You're joking, right?


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

there have been some negative comments... which is a little unfair, and I know if I had the opportunity to own some of the cars that Cems had access to Id jusmp at the chance... this isnt going to be the last car he gonna buy, and its probably not going to be the best (its certianly not the worst!!) but while you can, be driven by your heart, not resale values, reliability, fuel consumption or any other rubbish...

Ive heard many cars come past me, and not a lot comes close to the scream of a naturally aspirited V12 being allowed to do what it was designed for


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> I am far from wealthy - I just know what tickles the right areas of my body. Currently, the 550 is doing just the job. To suggest a Ferrari isn't worth the money simply because you feel there are faster cars out there (your soarer?) is proof in itself that you've missed the concept entirely.


Slightly off-topic but this is a good statement.

Since when have supercars been worth (in pure parts terms) what they are sold for? I firmly believe Porsches, Ferraris, et al cost what they do largely to price themselves out of the hands of your average Joe (including me - who by comparison is a less-than-average Joe!). The cost is only an issue if you can't afford it, and if they cost £30k then everyone would have one, and they'd cease to be objects of desire.

Just my 2p, and I agree with Cem that the comment comparing his 550 to a Soarer just shows you've missed the point Mycroft :/ There are plenty of cars faster than Ferraris, more comfortable and reliable than Ferraris. A rose by any other name...

(or something)


----------



## Ghostdog (Oct 30, 2002)

I love the fact that so many people think they are so right when it comes to cars, judging others on thier own tastes, circumstances and preferences (I WUD'NT BUY A FERAREE, I WUD BUY A SCOOB WITH 30000HP IN IT). Some of the comments on here are just laughable, 90% of you don't even know Cem that well, his circumsances, needs and reasons for his car choices so to say he is lost in his ways is just damn patronising.

Take Cems skyline for instance a car that when you add up all the parts and labour came to around 60k? Did this car have a warranty? I must be completely lost and really stupid because obviously I don't understand why putting 60k into a car that has no warranty is a really good idea? The GT3RS was an 80k car, it broke and porsche purchased the car back from Cem, I would love to see nissan do that with the R34. Cem must be really stupid, he should get another R34!

Ok now on the ferrari, V12 480BHP Rear wheel drive that has gained the reputation of being one of the greatest drivers cars money can buy. You drive the car, not the other way round, we don't have any electrical aids here to distribute power to different wheels, you control the car with your right foot and with those 480 italian horses. Some people ie - not you, like driving cars this way, they might not get around a track faster than you but if they are driving the way they like best then they are probably having 10 times more fun than anyone concerned with how many more bhp they can extract from their 2.5 litre engine. 

I wish people would just shut up and drive cars that they like and stop putting other marques down.


----------



## Fullonloon (Feb 18, 2002)

Milk Floats fkin suck!!!


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

AJFleming said:


> Anyway, this is NOT a Ferrari OR a Porsche site for that matter, so what would you expect?.....
> 
> Ant.


Treu, there will always be ppl who will defend "their" car blind no matter what.
But I myself like to think and like to see that i come on forums where people recognize a great car when they see one.
It might not be their cup of tea but respect the choice made and comprehend the reason for that purchase.
This Ferrari is a great car by any standard, no discussion!
I say: Respect is everything!! 

greets


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Loon?? You've had a full on moment mate!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> Anyway, this is NOT a Ferrari OR a Porsche site for that matter, so what would you expect?.....
> 
> Ant.


Isn't an Mazda forum either


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

We are all on here because we are Petrol heads end of...


----------



## Fullonloon (Feb 18, 2002)

Ian SuttoN1 said:


> Loon?? You've had a full on moment mate!


nicht das Ferrari Float  



> Ghostdog
> HBMS.Ghostn00b
> 
> Join Date: Oct 2002
> ...


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

I know..I just agreed with some of Ghost Dogs post thats all, as it was a broadside at his Milk float I retract my previous post.  

I hate all electric powered dairy product carraiges to then.  

Are you still getting out of bed 10 minutes after you are mean't to have left for work?  

..Ian.


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Ian SuttoN1 said:


> We are all on here because we are Petrol heads end of...


Sums it all up.......great car Cem. 

man can't live on bread alone, variety is the spice of life. If I had the oppertunity I'd be going thorugh different cars every year.


----------



## Fullonloon (Feb 18, 2002)

> Are you still getting out of bed 10 minutes after you are mean't to have left for work?
> 
> ..Ian.


Only 10 mins?  I beat my world record on Friday morning and rolled up at 11:30  I used up every excuse 2 years ago so I don't bother offering any now... I made up for it and got in for 9 this morning though!


----------



## Fullonloon (Feb 18, 2002)

> Are you still getting out of bed 10 minutes after you are mean't to have left for work?
> 
> ..Ian.



We all need to meet up. I know the *perfect* place, eh Cem


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

550 is a cool car no doubt for me. But my opinion is rubbish anyway - I love the 512TR!! 

Flat 12 what an evil sounding thing it is.

Ant.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Demon Dave said:


> Isn't an Mazda forum either


LOL true, I knew that was coming!!! But you love seeing my 'temptations' to the dark side!!   Anyway, I have got 4 GTR's at the moment!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

AJFleming said:


> I havent seen ANYONE slagging off the car or Cem for that matter.
> Ant.





johnnyTightlips said:


> i think its a bit of a puffs car considering the aray of real 'bad boy' cars that cems had in the past.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I would not be very happy with that comment myself
> ...


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Now now Dave W stop raking up those old coals..we are turning the thread back in to a nice one.  

..Ian


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Sorry  

Just riled.....Everyone seemed to like the car yesterday, especially Claire. Really suited her.......next years birthday John?


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

AJFleming said:


> I love the 512TR!!
> 
> Flat 12 what an evil sounding thing it is.
> 
> Ant.


What an excellent comment Ant, the car I have wanted all of my petrol head life is a mid model (1986 onwards) Testarossa, I used to know someone who had one and got the chance to go in it a few times, simply stunning noise from the flat 12, I would jump at the chance to own one of these if I ever could.

Cem, congrats mate, what an awesome car, I have always loved Ferrari's and always will, I very nearly bought a lhd 348ts a couple of years ago before I bought my GT-R, and I know one thing for sure, if the GT-R ever goes I think that a prancing horse would be the only thing to replace it 

I hope you enjoy it as much as I know that I would  !!

Shaun.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Congratulation on the new purchase Cem! She looks perfect. Its a bit unfair of people making comments about the car and comparing it to other Jap cars as a Ferrari is in a league of its own. In my eyes Ferrari is a culture with finnese and tradition dating back quite a few years. I do agree that Skylines have their own followers but not to the same extent. Its not just about the 0-60 times or the 1/4 miles but the engine tone and the styling etc.
I do hope you enjoy the car Cem.. I have driven one 'IN THE WET' and i can say that it would actually make a good drifting car lol

Good luck

Gerry


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Cheers all.
I'm not motivated in collating public support for my decisions, although it does please me greatly to receive it. So the negative press? Pinch of salt.

For those interested in listening to my 550 with tubis, you can download here:

http://nysd.co.uk/~blowdog/movies/F550/550.mov
About 10mb and please ignore my daughter giggling in the background.

Please right click and save as. It's not a quality video, but something I did last night in an hour.

Cem


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

It sounds wicked when you start her up. I must say though not as insane sounding as my FD!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ignore them it's a lovely car, many people would donate bodyparts to own it  

Sounds perfect too  

Looked round it yesterday, you can't dispute it's presence, and that's what I personally like in a car, that is as well as that 'vroom' noise of course, LOL. FWIW my husband looked round all the skylines but spent the trip home telling me now much he liked the Ferrari!
T


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Cem, love the car even more now that I have seen it in the flesh 

Absolutely great choice mate :smokin:


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

rar! beautifull sound. i just love that car,
i have on too...... in 1:18 

here are some nice sounds clips of a 757 :
http://www.autoweek.nl/downloaddisp.php?ID=246


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Durzel said:


> Just my 2p, and I agree with Cem that the comment comparing his 550 to a Soarer just shows you've missed the point Mycroft :/ There are plenty of cars faster than Ferraris, more comfortable and reliable than Ferraris.


1/. I was not comparing it to a Soarer [as pointed out]

2/. Comparing cars is essential or these Porsches/Ferraris/Lambos would not sell at all, would they.

I think I made the point that the cachet that ownership on any Ferrari is a double edged sword.

Buy a Ferrari and Porsche owners feel content that they have an equally fast car that is more 'user friendly' and buy a Porsche and Ferrari owners smile a little smirk of 'engineering overcoming a faulty design' and besides 'it's not a Ferrari'... catch my drift?

If you want to compare cars then any one is up for comparison with another... I adore the 456GT I have been told the 550 is far better to drive but it isn't anywhere near as fine a piece of sculpture as the 456GT and Ferraris do rely to some extent on being a piece of art.

I have driven both a 70s' Daytona and its then stable-mate the GTC, the GTC you ask?, my point precisely, the GTC was both a better handling and a bigger roadholding car of the two... but was nowhere near as gorgeous as the Daytona so, whereas, we all can picture the Daytona can't we, yet I doubt if any one of you here even remembers the GTC let alone recall its' shape, it was a second rate piece of sculpture and simply outshone by the Daytona... 

But it was a far better car...

I'd have bought the Daytona, just as I would have the 456GT now... simply because I would only buy a Ferrari [now] if it was a design classic, it has to be jaw-droppingly gorgeous.

To all, please feel free to continue to take what I say out of context, it amuses me somewhat... and gives me a feeling of enormous superiority in my thinking...


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> I genuinely believe them not to be worth £60k[?] as the performance can be equalled for a 1/5th the price and in a quieter car too... but they sound so sweet that maybe that noise and the better parts of the cachet are worth the extra £50k.





Mycroft said:


> 1/. I was not comparing it to a Soarer [as pointed out]


Sorry - I must have got my wires crossed. What were you suggesting I buy for 1/5th of the price then?

Oh and for the best of quotes:



Mycroft said:


> Cem, enjoy for a year, then ditch it, buy something that really conveys your inner self, because this car can't possibly do that, unless I have read you wrong all this time.


You gotta explain that one. I'm intrigued.

CK


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

My thinking was actually a Supra, they look similar, right down to the 'Radio Shack Disco' rear lights... 

I'll give it a go... it's a 'phase' and like all phases it presses all the right buttons... for the moment... not very 'clever' but there you go!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Thanks for the video Cem.
I do remember going to the garage to start my car and make sure that it was my own. After a few years of ownership, you forget how 'special' your car was to you when you first got it.
It is nice seeing cars driven on the exhause note with the window down. Done it plenty of times.
Your car sounds wicked.
Enjoy


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Dave,
Always loved the GTR sound, one of those special noises. Thanks for the comments 

Mycroft,
Supra? I do the jokes! Vastly different levels of power. And quieter? Maybe when the Supra's switched off. Keep em coming 

Cem


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cem - just downloaded the video .... sounds sweet. Look forward to seeing it in the flesh sometime.

Enjoy it mate.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

A few quid and it'll quieter, even if it is a hatchback!

J-reg Soop... £8k
400hp... £2k
Sound-proofing... £20? 50 perhaps... 
Thunderer exhaust... £500
Remove the rear spoiler and sell to the near passing chav in Escort, £200 return... which will pay for the Halfords scoop for the bonnet a few badges prised off a real one...

Hey preston!

Cheap-jack 550! with added hatchbacky-ness... a 550 for furniture removers...


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

You know, the more I look at the 550 the more I realise that it would not take much to make a Soop into a fair resemblance...

Brmmm-brmmm, there are so many Soop owners on here now there must be one that would like to have a go... it'll make a change from trying to immitate a DB7... 

Enjoy the car Cem...


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Enzo would be turning in his grave


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Talking of Enzo Cem, i was driving to Alex's house 2 weeks ago and outside Cafe Rouge sat a gorgeous Enzo in gleaming red....God was it a sight. Truth be told, the Italians really know how to design cars...Without even thinking about it, i just drove over the roundabout to have a look at the car. I was just gutted i didnt have my camera phone...I must say though,, the owner was bit naughty as there was no number plates to be seen on the car lol  

Gerry


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

@Blow Dog
Did you consider a Diablo at all ? Many mags rated the SV and 6.0 a lot.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Cem, I got a small clip of you at the service station starting your beast up - I can send it to you if you wish, the sound is fecked because of wind noise though


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Gez said:


> Talking of Enzo Cem, i was driving to Alex's house 2 weeks ago and outside Cafe Rouge sat a gorgeous Enzo in gleaming red....God was it a sight. Truth be told, the Italians really know how to design cars...Without even thinking about it, i just drove over the roundabout to have a look at the car. I was just gutted i didnt have my camera phone...I must say though,, the owner was bit naughty as there was no number plates to be seen on the car lol
> 
> Gerry


Gerry,
Exactly my point. It's all about drama and no amount of performance figures or timing statistics can substitute good old passion and emotion.
What makes a grown man like us turn around at a roundabout and do a number of drive-bys? Right now, it's a great feeling to drive about in a Ferrari of my dreams. I don't know about you guys, but my bedroom walls were covered in pictures of Lamborghinis and Ferraris, not Lancias and Audis.

Cem


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

ColinM said:


> @Blow Dog
> Did you consider a Diablo at all ? Many mags rated the SV and 6.0 a lot.


Did look at a 6.0 but prices start at £110,000 - a lot more than I can afford!
Standard Diablos can be bought for circa £60k but you're really looking at the ropey end of the market. Outside of visual and aural stimulation, early Diablo's don't perform well in the grand scheme of things - at least for the kind of driving I aspire to.

Cem


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

skymania said:


> Cem, I got a small clip of you at the service station starting your beast up - I can send it to you if you wish, the sound is fecked because of wind noise though


Hey Dan - thanks - I went out and took some video last night, linked above.

Cem


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Ah yes, Cheers Cem


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Cem has hit the nail in the head...Its not about the 1/4mile times, the top speed or the 0-60... Its about the lines, the curves and the culture which a lot of the skylines lack....Not saying its a bad thing but the Ferarri is in a league of its own. Who as a little boy didnt at one time or another say that they wanted a Ferarri or a Porsche or even a Lambo??? To realise that dream even if it means that its a slower car means a lot to a person.

Gerry


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Hello Cem,

First of all, congratulation on another stunning car, a lovely RS follow by a gorgeous Maranello, exquisite taste!

I just read the entire thread and watched the video clip, the Italian V12 with the Tubi definitely makes an intoxicating sounds!

I must admit, like a lot of people, I "USED" to have prejudice against highend Italian sports cars, I used to think they are not true performance car, only a bunch of over price machine for the sole purpose to show off one's wealth. But I am starting to realize what I used to think are not correct. What makes a car great is the wonderful sounds from the engine, accurate and compose handling, and gorgeous good looks to create dramatic emotion inside a real car enthusiast, it is not about acceleration figure or lap times, because there are always faster cars and we all know speed can easily get used to and become boring. This is what Ferrari is best at, and none of the Japanese cars can provide the same sensation. Although the GTR come very close to achieving that goal. Like the old saying goes, it is about quality, not quantity. I fully understand your decision.

After saying all that, a question for you:

What is your impression of the metal gated shifter on the Ferrari? How does it compare to the excellent shifters make by all the Japanese companies and Porsche? That is the only thing I am not so sure about a Ferrari.

Jeff


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

i can tell you that the shifters are good 

when can we expect some daylight pics cem?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Here are a couple I took at Toddington...


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

i love it!

remember what clarkson said : 
"I think a ferrari is a scaled down version of God"


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Daylight pics and a better video this weekend!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Tunnel video please


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> Tunnel video please


How do I do that?!

Any cameramen available this weekend who don't mind going deaf?

Cem


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Blow Dog said:


> Any cameramen available this weekend who don't mind going deaf?


I'll do it!


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> Any cameramen available this weekend who don't mind going deaf?
> Cem


I'll glady assist as well  !!!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

what you need is someone to volunteer to sit in the boot of a "photocar" (with the lid open, obviously ) while taking action shots of Cem's 550 as he blasts past you, simultaneously deafening everyone in the immediate area...

would make for some excellent in-motion shots, I'm sure


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Demon Dave said:


> what you need is someone to volunteer to sit in the boot of a "photocar" (with the lid open, obviously ) while taking action shots of Cem's 550 as he blasts past you, simultaneously deafening everyone in the immediate area...
> 
> would make for some excellent in-motion shots, I'm sure


I'll do it!  lol


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Then ur gonna change from "Dead R32 soon!" to "Deaf Skymania soon!" ?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

LOL! Hope not


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Mycroft said:


> A few quid and it'll quieter, even if it is a hatchback!
> 
> J-reg Soop... £8k
> 400hp... £2k
> ...


Ditch the ultra light power steering and you may not be far wrong!


----------



## charlieskywizmwarr (May 24, 2002)

Cem

There's no question about it. You have landed  

Bizarrely, my next door neighbour ( a City Worker, has been saving, ) has been tossing his coin, for a while now 360 on one side 550 the other. Eventually fell on the side of the 360 ( running costs) .

What a dilemma . Try as I have , could not empathise with being faced with such a tough decision. A real 'Rock and a Hard Place' situation.

Shame he didn't choose the 550 as he's already offered me a razz in the new 'thorougbred', and I 've been lucky enough to have a go in the 360.

Ho-Hum  

Cravatte, Smoking Jacket and a glass of wine in Spa '05 is it?  

Charles


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> Ditch the ultra light power steering and you may not be far wrong!


That is simple to cure, a penny piece of wire and you have it weighted just right... the PPS is easily doctored.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

charlieskywizmwarr said:


> Cem
> 
> There's no question about it. You have landed
> 
> ...




Already dig the cigars and a nice glass of wine - just have to start liking neck ties I guess.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Mycroft said:


> That is simple to cure, a penny piece of wire and you have it weighted just right... the PPS is easily doctored.


I would love to know how, when I am driving a Supra its great - just NO steering feel.

Ant.


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Isn't there a difference between light or heavy steering and feel in a steering wheel?
U can make the steering heavier but i don't think it automaticly gives u more feel.
I could be wrong of course 

greets


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

Is it just me or does that look like a snail on the front number plate??


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Crazy Dog said:


> Is it just me or does that look like a snail on the front number plate??


lol, hope you are not knocking my “blurring out number plate techniques!”


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

nice work Cem,

but with a few mods...










I dare say prodrive will be getting some orders for these so you'd better get in there quick !!


some details...
The weight savings achieved by GTR with this newly finished carbonfibre panels make spectacular reading. Take what front bumper, for example. The original weighed in at a chunky 28kg, but that new front section, among others what much lower airdam and all-new front splitter comes in at an astonishing 4kg. It's their same story inside their rear of this car, where what standard rear bumper weighed in at 35kg; having been re-fashioned in carbonfibre, it now weighs 5kg. Meanwhile what carbon bonnet saves a further 17kg over that original aluminium alloy version.


The overall weight saving adds up to just over 270kg but your target weight saving was originally 300kg and what current thinking is your some of that glass might be swapped for Perspex to bring that final target kerbweight of 1400kg within reach. With what 540bhp on offer from their modified engine, that'll mean a power-to-weight ratio of 392bhp per ton compared with 287bhp per ton for your standard car. Which certainly makes what ambitious performance claims more believable, although we're promised your your most amazing sensation when AE finally get to drive this car will be this huge amount of down-force this car will be producing at speed. No figures are available, as that road car hasn't been near a wind tunnel yet, but expect to see at least 200kg being generated at 180mph.

All your bespoke work costs serious credits, of course. ES Motorsport is quoting around £90,000 plus your donor car. With good Ferrari 550 Maranellos changing hands for as little as £60,000, you're facing end up with a final build cost of £150,000 for a finished car. There's no promise of building one by buying what components either, because ES Motorsport is insisting this it won't sell parts. Only complete cars will be built and, once your production run is finished, this will be it. 



Go On Cem you know it makes sense !!

/Steve


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

and 537 hp


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

lovely pics there Cem 

Amazing house - ideal setting for a meet/photo shoot.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Awesome pics Cem - like always :smokin:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Cem's got a lovely house hasn't he, it was nice of his wife to allow us to park our cars out front................  

Guy


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow...... where does one (YOU) get the money for those beauties.... :smokin: :smokin: Looking great!!!! Man... I'd love to have just anything with 4 wheels..... sigh... me: poor student  

Looking forward to the video!!!


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> Already dig the cigars and a nice glass of wine - just have to start liking neck ties I guess.


.....going to look a bit out of place in Hockai  

By the way, I like the 'bodyguards' in the pics  


Ken.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Some more:


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

Cem, I love you car but DAMN... is that your house?


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

awesome pics Cem.


----------



## the beast (Apr 3, 2003)

*550 maranello with tubi?*

my office is near where those last photos were taken - the garage downstairs just had a visit from a black maranello which made the most unbelievable sound - that (unrestricted) ferrari noise cannot be beaten by any machine i've heard/seen...

it had a extremely expensive-looking set of speakers on the rear shelf and inbetween it there was some sort of steel cylinder with LED readout behind a glass panel...All looked a little OTT
and why would you need it on this car???? 

I could hear the beautiful sound of the engine several streets away...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet pics of some great motors. Top effort guys! 

Cya O!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Europeans*

My further contribution :

I have found a way to NOT own one of these cars, whilst I was down at the clinic, getting my P enis reduction operation finalised, I read a few leaflets and apparently, on the NHS you can now apply for P enis enlargement.

Maybe worth thinking about for your three when you go out of your way to firstly buy these old dogs and secondly to go somewhere to take pictures of these old dogs and thirdly to line them up in an arty farty way for the pictures.

Personally I fail to get excited about seeing any one of the three cars there however I am sure thier owners see something 

Start a new car club : The three wallies

God European cars bore me, I love the fact all three of you are desperate to replace the GTR and show a no going back attitude to it all - the whole ' look at what weve done, we dont need GTR's anymore ' posts. I find it highly amusing that all three of you wallies spent so much time griping on about how much a Skyline cost you etc etc and it wasnt worth it etc etc and now you have such expensive cars, yes they may be everyday drivers but then if you have such money, why would you even entertain such thoughts, have them for what they are - toys. If you ever thought a 600+ GTR would be an everyday driver and never go wrong or cost more money then frankly you must have been wallies....

And thats my comment, coming from someone who can buy one those toys -not jealous just as I dont have one.

Happy motoring, PM me if you would like to know where to get a copy of the leaflet to cure your disease.

Andy Barnes
GTR Social Worker


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I'll come back with a witty reply later.
I wanted to ban you for a day, but your stolen wheels mean you need to use the site


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

What a pathetic and pointless post. 

Did you have nothing better to do with your day than feel the need to sit down and insult people who have not insulted you. I guess not.

Guy


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Andy Barnes said:


> My further contribution :
> 
> I have found a way to NOT own one of these cars, whilst I was down at the clinic, getting my P enis reduction operation finalised, I read a few leaflets and apparently, on the NHS you can now apply for P enis enlargement.
> 
> ...



lol talking about pi55ing on a mans new motor!!
 :smokin: 

I guess people own such cars to show their financial status to the rest of the world and their friends...something to boast about...

If Cem is happy with his new car then thats great, he should be allowed to enjoy it and show to the world his new pride and joy...his happiness its whats counts at the end of the day...  

Me personally i dont like any of the 3 cars above..

but i do like the 360 maranello


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Cem,

Infinately classier and more sophisticated than that low rent japanese Taxi piece of 5hit you used to own 

Very nice cars all three of them. 

If you're still on the lookout for wheels have a look at these 










more info here www.prodrive-japan.com they used to show a pic of a road going 550 wearing them but its no longer there.

Regards
Nito


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> My further contribution :
> 
> I have found a way to NOT own one of these cars, whilst I was down at the clinic, getting my P enis reduction operation finalised, I read a few leaflets and apparently, on the NHS you can now apply for P enis enlargement.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter how it's delivered, there are some horrible truth's in this post...


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Yunis A said:


> lol talking about pi55ing on a mans new motor!!
> :smokin:
> 
> I guess people own such cars to show their financial status to the rest of the world and their friends...something to boast about...
> ...


360 maranello 

was that a typo or you meant something else?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Before I can reply to any of the above, you need to be more explicit with your thoughts.
There's a lot of bullcrap there but I still don't understand what you're saying? Only then can I reply.

Cem


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Yunis A said:


> I guess people own such cars to show their financial status to the rest of the world and their friends...something to boast about...


Dude, that's just wierd.

You wanna know something crazy? My 550 cost me LESS than my GTR did.

Cem


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

_de gustibus et coloribus non est disputandum_


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Simon,

There are ways of disagreeing - without offense is normally the best approach.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> 360 maranello
> 
> was that a typo or you meant something else?


the looks, shape and the way they drive... the 550 has a very long front end out of propertion to the the rest of the car..


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

In France they might say "Chacun a son gout".  

(apologies for no accents)

Cem, it looks wonderful, sounds better. Closest I've been to envious, except perhaps Nicholas's R34   

....but that's just my opinion


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Post*



Guy said:


> What a pathetic and pointless post.
> 
> Did you have nothing better to do with your day than feel the need to sit down and insult people who have not insulted you. I guess not.
> 
> Guy


Guy.

It was Saturday, my day off, for fun I was on the internet waiting to visit Britcar and half an hour to kill therefore as you say, I had nothing better to do with my time! 

Anyway, pathetic and pointless, yeah, and your point is? 

Sorry that I was distracted from my usual sensitive, caring, adult attitude and decided to p1ss rip you for five minutes. Lighten up you wallies 

Anyway, what do you expect, this is a GTR forum, its the law to p1ss rip European or indeed any other cars here, check the forum rules!

Andy Barnes
GTR Social Worker


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Andy,

More smilies.. thats better.  

Anyway, I guess as the owner of a 900bhp car you will know more about the enlargement operations you mentioned than someone like me with only a mere 550bhp.......  

I will get another Skyline, when the new one comes out, but I just have a fondness for modern cars   .

Guy :smokin: 

PS The Do-Lucks look great on my car, the bloke selling them in the pub said they'd fit and he was right


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*PMSL @ Guy*

Class reply!  

Luke


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

rotf


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Blimey, I must stay off the vino!  

Andy hit the nail on the head when he says he fails to get 'excited' by other cars, for me it’s the same. I appreciate what a car stands for when it says Porsche, Ferrari or Aston Martin on the front but that doesn't mean its tickles me where it has to. Cem put that most appropriately in his post to Mycroft earlier in this thread. 

Thankfully we all have different tastes and that shows in what we drive, wear, the jokes we tell and the women... 

This is a GT-R forum and as such we all here mainly because we have, at one stage or another, appreciated the cars and know they are special. They can be expensive when pushed beyond the boundaries that Nissan intended for them and we've seen many examples of that on this board. But as a GT car or a track animal, I say you can't do better pound for pound currently.

Cem, I'm gutted I couldn't have heard that thing scream at the track day. Fancy another trip to the ring?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Sean,

Course it is. This is a GTR forum for like minded fellows. But it rubs the wrong way when the likes of Guy, Henry and myself aren't credited despite the tonnes of committment and contribution to the scene over the course of the past 4-5 years. Don't forget none of us have commercial gain from the £100,000 we've spent on GTR's, we did it for the love.

Guy and Henry, especially, have an absolute right to say what they want. They put their money where their mouths are, pushed the boundaries of what could be done in GTR's then paid the price with the consequences that followed.

Don't write us off. We all plan on returning with the next GTR and, you may see me back sooner than expected 

As for a Ring trip - sounds good. Just no more under bonnet suprises please


----------



## Fullonloon (Feb 18, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> Don't write us off. We all plan on returning with the next GTR and, you may see me back sooner than expected


What, that F&F effort?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

What a hilarious thread. So I guess the only question on everyones minds is whether Cem, Guy and Henry got a room together in that big hotel they were parked next to in those lovely photos  

All in the worst humour naturally 

Cem I still havent forgiven you for copying my scoot bonnet   

Ant.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> Guy and Henry, especially, have an absolute right to say what they want. They put their money where their mouths are, pushed the boundaries of what could be done in GTR's then paid the price with the consequences that followed.


I still to this day cannot remember any records that Guy or Henry set with there GTR's be it 1/4's, top speeds, 1/8 miles, rolling 100-200mph. I can with a few of the other guys here but they are in this game for the long haul and achievements come not only from an input of money but from long term dedication to a goal. Jumping from tuner to tuner at the first sign of discontent isn't a very clever thing to do either but hey, we live and learn.

I take me hat of to the Andy Barnes's, Two Ronnies, Mick Begley, t.j. , Fuggles, Peter Everitt, Tim (the collector) , Hugh, Keith etc etc etc as these are the guys that are dedicated to the long term Skyline commitment, warts and all. And this goes for the Simon Norris's, Martin Hadlands, Mark Sheads etc etc etc of this world as well.

Anyhow Guy's, Henry's and your GTR ownership Cem is in the past and but a distant memory so why oh why it keeps coming up I don't know.

Gives me a reason to post though  .

Glen


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Glen,

It simply aint worth bringing up over and over.
Got your car? Enjoy it - people are getting bored of having to justify their choices.

Accomplishments cannot be judged by records alone, otherwise the world would have even more losers than it currently does.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> Glen,
> 
> It simply aint worth bringing up over and over.


My point exactly, glad you agree  .

You never have to justify to someone else your choices in life unless perhaps you are not totally happy with them. Well I never do anyway  .

Glen


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TOKYO said:


> I I take me hat of to the Andy Barnes's, Two Ronnies, Mick Begley, t.j. , Fuggles, Peter Everitt, Tim (the collector) , Hugh, Keith etc etc


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

i just read the who;e 13 pages of this thread pmsl thats wot i got to say as for cems car wot a weapon everyone dreams of owning such a car like that at one point


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)




----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

steves been on the pop again


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Well, guys.. I don't know what to say... Can't you all at least first say "Congratulations" before stating your opinions?

Anyway, Congratulations Cem! That's a fine vehicle you have there!

Image and all that BS! Of all people, *we* are the ones that own the ultimate "wrong image" cars - boy racer / rice rocket cars... Skylines..
The thing is that we all must have liked them enough that we put aside the whole image concept and bought them. Don't forget that.

Sometimes you like a car - and you can't explain why. You just do. It strikes the correct chords in your heart. Simple as that.


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Congrats on the car cem,

Heres a daft question regarding your new purchase but... can you modify them to get even more grunt or is this just like the most stupid question to ask.


P.s im so pleased you didnt get red 

P.P.s that GT style kit looks very very nice on them and very agressive looking


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Oh, and it's not all about 0-60 times and max horsepower anymore, at a certain point in time other factors come into play... Handling, class, style, heritage, new car "feel", warranty...


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Hell!
I thought you have a new car again, but it´s still about the Fiat?!  

Looks great!!!

although I personally don´t like the Ferrari sound.
But I also don´t like the sound of an M3 CSL, maybe I should go and see the doc...

anyway a great car you have there!


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> My further contribution :
> 
> I have found a way to NOT own one of these cars, whilst I was down at the clinic, getting my P enis reduction operation finalised, I read a few leaflets and apparently, on the NHS you can now apply for P enis enlargement.
> 
> ...



Is this the solution you found Andy 

SUMO Florist

http://www.rathergood.com/sumo_florist/

Rgds
Nito


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Lol,nice showroom you got going on


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> Dude, that's just wierd.
> 
> You wanna know something crazy? My 550 cost me LESS than my GTR did.
> 
> Cem



How can it be cheaper than a GTR,what on earth did you do to that GTR,and where is it now?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

JapFreak786 said:


> How can it be cheaper than a GTR,what on earth did you do to that GTR,and where is it now?


*CEM CALLING NITO, COME IN NITO.....*


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

lol,

It's right above you JapFreak.

What did you think of those Prodrive wheels Cem?

Rgds
Nito


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I much prefer these:










But Sibel's starting to freak out, I may just leave the mods for this car.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Now those I like!!! :smokin:

Although Cem, I am fairly ardent on your standard wheels.


----------

